# Jake Busts his 2008 Cherry



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2008)

Got out at the crack of 9 a.m. with Jake for a local fishing adventure. First off, Jake is now driving a modified "tuner" car - not really, his muffler feel off and it just sounds like a tuner. As he put it he is not fast a furious, just pissed off and furious (I think that is the same thing?)


We roared around to few local lakes after Jake got his new 2008 PA License. The first lake was 1/2 covered in ice, the second 3/4 and the third - well no ice. No bass but I actually got a small hit at a pond posted "no fishing!" I thought the sign said *go *fishing, but Jake pointed out that I was wrong - again.


Jake did catch a nice hairbrush





_
I think he kept it to use later_

We met up with Matt (Gamefisher) in the afternoon and he put on a casting show - catching a nice sticker bush next to the water. He did get to try out his new reel, and I am sure will post a brief review.

Here is Matt casting away:






At the very last small pond Jake spots some mongo huge bluegills. We switch to trout magnets and Jake proceeds to catch about a dozen 'gills and one nice little crappie. After every fish Jake woudl taunt me, he knows he does not stand a chance at sea bass so he gloats over me his bluegill skills. I could not catch one of those buggers to save my life, I had no magic touch. Matt spent most of the afternoon trying to coax a bass to eat without success.

I finally managed to catch a big shiner, but as Jake put it, "anyone can catch bait."

It was great to see Matt out this late in the season, it is snowmobile time, but the warm weather has stymied that for him. I think he is starting to enjoy fishing, hehehe!

Well Jake broke his cherry for 2008 and I have the pics to prove it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2008)

I am positive that I'll catch a smaller fish than that this year  Some of the gills were decent though, but of course most were smaller than the crappie. The count was definately over a dozen, I stopped taunting Dave after I got to 9, what can I say he is fragile. Unfortunately the hair brush put up the best fight of the day. 

Man it was such a nice day, I was convinced the fish were happier out of the water when one that I threw back swam back up on the bank. While I had the magic touch, I couldn't have done it without Daves trout magnet heads and his perfectly hand poured bodies.


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats two losses in a row for Dave. Its not looking good for him this Sunday. Of Course its not looking good for me at all cause Im not going  Which is lucky for you Jake cause I only catch monsters like this:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Thats two losses in a row for Dave. Its not looking good for him this Sunday. Of Course its not looking good for me at all cause Im not going  Which is lucky for you Jake cause I only catch monsters like this:



Hard to catch any fish while you are sitting at home crying like a little girl

I am saving up my fish catching Karma for Sunday!


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 9, 2008)

Enough Said:


----------



## shizzy (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice report... Bigger fish to come soon!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 9, 2008)

No bass. I'm disapointed in both of you.


----------

